# 2013 1st Annual Desert Ducks-Ducks Unlimited Banquet



## DesertDucks365 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys my buddy and I are resurrecting an old Ducks Unlimited chapter that went defunct in the 1990s. The Desert Ducks chapter is located in Price, but we welcome anyone! We are hosting our 1st Annual fundraiser banquet in May 18th, 2013 at The Tuscan restaurant in Price. The banquet is sure to be an awesome time! We will be giving away AT LEAST 20 guns ranging from the classic Browning BPS all the way to the DU 2013 Kimber .45 and everything in between. Only 2 guns in the live auction so everyone has a chance to win on a majority of the firearms! Plenty of entertaining games throughout the night including: Kids bag toss, Women's only Guns N Roses, Duck Walk, Wingspan, Goose-band, and MORE! Plenty of great raffle items including free bird mounts, duck calls, decoys and much, much more!

*We have just added to our auction list the: Buck Deer South Slope, Diamond Mountain any legal weapon tag! The season dates for this tag are: 10/19/2013 to 10/27/2013*

Packages for the banquet are as follows:

Canvasback Package: Meals, DU Memberships, $50+$20 raffle cubes, 1 in 10 chance for a gun.
Single: $205
Couple: $235

Widgeon Package: Meals, DU memberships, 2x$20 raffle cubes
Single: $105
Couple: $130

Dinner: Meals, DU Memberships
Single: $65
Couple: $90

Sponsor: Meals, DU Memberships, $100 raffle cube
Single: $285
Couple: $320

King Eider Corporate: 8 Meals, 8 DU Memberships, 8x$100 raffle cubes, 1 Browning BPS per table

Greenwing: 1 meal, 1 DU Greenwing Membership, 1 Kids Raffle Entry
Kids 17 and younger: $25

If you are interested in attending please contact us via PM here, or call Casey (435-820-6021) or Mike (435-630-3132).

We look forward to seeing you at our banquet!


----------



## DesertDucks365 (Apr 17, 2013)

It was brought to my attention that I did not list the banquet times! Whoops! Here they are:

Doors open at 5 pm for drinks, silent auction and games.
Dinner at 6 pm featuring prime rib and chicken.
Auction at 7 pm.


----------

